# Ford transit



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

Any reviews or experience with the New Ford transit T250 with a Knahiede bed?? 3.7 V6 seems a little week... I could be wrong....


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Some of the V6 Eco boost engines out out some HP.


----------

